# 18' Crestliner Canadian



## PIKE (Sep 10, 2003)

I am considering buying a 18' Crestliner Canadian SC. I have not been in it yet, but it looks like a nice set up. Does anyone have one of these? What do you like/dislike about the boat. It is rigged with a 50 horse honda 4 stroke. Thanks in advance for any comments.

Pike


----------



## res (Nov 22, 2006)

I do not have a canadian but I own a sportfish 2050. Crestliner makes a quality product. I like the no rivet hull and it is a strong boat. I doubt you can go wrong with their quality. One of the reasons for choosing this boat was the layout. I was looking for a boat that would be able to fish several types of fishing from some big lake to smaller inland lakes. I am not a river fisherman so that was not a concern. This one met all my needs. I would suggest that you make a list of all things you want your boat to do. THEN take a look a the boat and it's lay out. I like to fish with people so having riders was important to me. My floor space is quite large do to the windshield being a bit foward compared to other boats. ETC. Make as detailed a list as possible and then when done, try to arrange the list in the top priority first and descending from there. Now see how many of the needs it meets. If is a large number, you are doing well. Can you adapt a few of the ones you want that aren't on the boat? That is how I made my decision. Rick


----------



## KI Jim (Apr 14, 2004)

I too like the Crestliners. I like the layouts on Lunds a bit better (that's why I own 2!). But Crestliners are certainly quality boats. I also like Alumacraft.

Jim


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

PIKE said:


> I am considering buying a 18' Crestliner Canadian SC. I have not been in it yet, but it looks like a nice set up. Does anyone have one of these? What do you like/dislike about the boat. It is rigged with a 50 horse honda 4 stroke. Thanks in advance for any comments.
> 
> Pike



I have looked at these pretty close, along with the 16's, but never fished out of one. I like them alot, they look like they offer a lot of fishability and are easy to clean. They lack a little in storage space but that may or may not be an issue. Crestliner makes a high quality boat, and Honda is a nice engine. I prefer a tiller model in that boat, but thats just personal preferance.


----------



## PIKE (Sep 10, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback so far. I guess I will have to get it out on a lake and check it out. I would also prefer the tiller, but I am buyuing used. at least the console in the boat is minimal and does not take up a lot of space.

Pike


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

That hull is rated for 75 horsepower so it is going to be sluggish with a 50 four stroke. Make sure you are ok with the performance or you will be back here asking about putting a fin on the motor or trim tabs on the hull.


----------



## SabikiRig (May 1, 2004)

flinch said:


> That hull is rated for 75 horsepower so it is going to be sluggish with a 50 four stroke. Make sure you are ok with the performance or you will be back here asking about putting a fin on the motor or trim tabs on the hull.


The 18 Canadian (hull only) weighs 810 lbs. If an 18 Canadian performs anything like my friends 16 Sportsman weighing 550 lbs with a 40 Merc 4 Stroke a 50 Honda should be just fine.

If you have any concerns then I would consider rigging it with a 60 Yamaha so you can sleep better at night. A few more ponys than the 50 but not maxed out like you would be with a 75. Probably a little better on fuel too.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

KI Jim said:


> I too like the Crestliners. I like the layouts on Lunds a bit better (that's why I own 2!). But Crestliners are certainly quality boats. I also like Alumacraft.
> 
> Jim


When I was looking two years ago, I narrowed it down to the Lund Alaskan and the Crestliner Canadian. Went with the Lund for one reason...floor space. But I thought the Canadian was an outstanding boat also. Get rid of that damn "casting platform" in the front and I may own one today :evil: .


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

just ducky said:


> When I was looking two years ago, I narrowed it down to the Lund Alaskan and the Crestliner Canadian. Went with the Lund for one reason...floor space. But I thought the Canadian was an outstanding boat also. Get rid of that damn "casting platform" in the front and I may own one today :evil: .



And see, the only Alaskan model I would buy is the 20', only cause it has a raised platform in the front. In has never once gotten in my way, and has been handy for certain types of fishing. Different strokes for different folks....were fortunate to have some excellent choices either way!


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

flinch said:


> That hull is rated for 75 horsepower so it is going to be sluggish with a 50 four stroke. Make sure you are ok with the performance or you will be back here asking about putting a fin on the motor or trim tabs on the hull.


geez let a guy get a corvette and he thinks everything should go 0 to 60 in 4 seconds!..lol..............we looked at a crestliner canadian but dismissed it as not having some of the amenities we wanted...had a sport angler1750..was a great boat..contact lockemans see what they suggest for engine horsepower..they sell a lot of crestliners used on the detroit river


----------

